# 1 in 3 malagueños on the job market are unemployed



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Uno de cada tres malagueños en el mercado de trabajo está ya desempleado. SUR.es (in spanish)



> Uno de cada tres malagueños en el mercado de trabajo está ya desempleado
> La provincia alcanza en el primer trimestre la segunda mayor tasa de paro del país y suma ya 258.600 desocupados


One in three malagueños on the job market is now unemployed
In the first quarter, the province achieved the second highest unemployment rate in the country and now totals 258,600 unemployed....



it goes on to say that this figure equates to 32.73% registered unemployed, which is also equal to 20% of the total population of the province over the age of 16



pretty awful whichever way you look at it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Uno de cada tres malagueños en el mercado de trabajo está ya desempleado. SUR.es (in spanish)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strange thing is that Málaga province and city (the parts I've been to recently anyway) seems to be "buzzing"!!? There seems to be lots of money, the supermarkets, restaurants, shopping and commercial centres are full, people carrying lots of carrier bags and looking the part. I'm not disputing those figures as such, but two things spring to my mind, Firstly, that much unemployment in the UK would manifest itself by empty bars and restaurants, empty towns and shopping centres, not many people around. Secondly, there is sooooo much work being done "on the black" around here, I'm not sure their figures can be trusted as accurate???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> The strange thing is that Málaga province and city (the parts I've been to recently anyway) seems to be "buzzing"!!? There seems to be lots of money, the supermarkets, restaurants, shopping and commercial centres are full, people carrying lots of carrier bags and looking the part. I'm not disputing those figures as such, but two things spring to my mind, Firstly, that much unemployment in the UK would manifest itself by empty bars and restaurants, empty towns and shopping centres, not many people around. Secondly, there is sooooo much work being done "on the black" around here, I'm not sure their figures can be trusted as accurate???
> 
> Jo xxx


I know what you mean Jojo. There are not as many signs as I would have expected.
Here, over the last couple of years, quite a few small businesses *have *closed down. At first they were immediately taken over by someone else, who would last about 6 months and then close down again. The latest trend is for any empty space to be taken over by a Chinese shop of some sort. The Chinese are expanding their type of business here. It's still cheaper, low end of the market stuff, but there are clothes shops, shoe shops, even a Chinese owned shop selling South American foodstuffs. 

But, yesterday we went on a shopping trip with my daughter for her birthday to a small (50 shops??) shopping centre nearby. OK, it's in an affluent area, but it was heaving and the people were buying, not window shopping. I think it's the same old story of those who've got have got and those who haven't are hurting.

But, I think the situation in Spain is similar to the crash in the 1920s. I've seen photos of former office workers who sold apples out of a cart to those who still commuted, people who sold eggs by the roadside etc. I haven't seen any thing like that here - people being inventive trying to make a few euros. There are more people hanging around the plaza and that kind of thing, and there is definitely a longer queue at Caritas where they give out clothes and food, but in many ways life seems to carry on as normal.

As for the figures, you and I have often said that figures are not to be believed. Unemployment figures are always manipulated, by all nations, but to make them look better, not worse!

And working on the black. OK I know it's always be there and is a drain on Spain in general, but if you've been out of work for a while and someone offers you a cleaning job for 200 € a week, a temporary DIY job (paint the living room, fix the garden wall etc) for 150€, look after the kids for an hour in the afternoon for 50€ a week ... are you really going to say NO. I don't think so, and neither would anyone in the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And working on the black. OK I know it's always be there and is a drain on Spain in general, but if you've been out of work for a while and someone offers you a cleaning job for 200 € a week, a temporary DIY job (paint the living room, fix the garden wall etc) for 150€, look after the kids for an hour in the afternoon for 50€ a week ... are you really going to say NO. I don't think so, and neither would anyone in the UK


I totally agree!! Spain really needs to sort out its "autonomo" costs as a start. I've a friend who's been offered a job that requires her to be an autonomo. However, can she guarantee, that to start she'll earn enough to cover the 270€ a month costs?? What if she doesnt? and should she do really well, is it right that she pays the same as someone who isnt earning as much??? The choice is probably going to be that she works on the black and will never pay the 270€ a month regardless. I'm sure thats the way most people starting out think and therefore if they're lucky enough to become successful, may never contribute.

thats just one issue of many that need to be addressed and soon if Spain is to get itself sorted out!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But, I think the situation in Spain is similar to the crash in the 1920s. I've seen photos of former office workers who sold apples out of a cart to those who still commuted, people who sold eggs by the roadside etc. I haven't seen any thing like that here - people being inventive trying to make a few euros.


Lots of that round here. We have unemployed bricklayers out harvesting snails at the moment, they are in season and all the bars will be selling them soon. People are always knocking the door offering us wild asparagus, eggs, oranges etc.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Lots of that round here. We have unemployed bricklayers out harvesting snails at the moment, they are in season and all the bars will be selling them soon. People are always knocking the door offering us wild asparagus, eggs, oranges etc.


Yes, there was a bloke wandering round in Malaga during semana santa trying to flog a bucket full of snails...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

What we see, wherever we happen to be, is merely a small part of the big picture.
In the UK shopping centres are packed and yes, people are buying. But the profits that are being posted by many large enterprises are down and consumer confidence is low. It seems people are spending on necessities - food, utilities etc. - and not on the more 'frivolous' things.
Fact is, if you are in a steady job and in receipt of a good income (above say £70k for a family of four) you will not experience hardship. Neither will the poorest of the poor.
But this Coalition line that we are 'all in this together' is patent nonsense.
At least Spanish politicians aren't parroting that bulls***. 
I find it amazing that there has not been major civil unrest here. This area has been badly hit - tourism down and it's not a really touristy area anyway - and apart from Plan E, no real job creation initiatives.
In Estepona the PP were instrumental in rejecting a plan to site a Faculty of Malaga University on a campus in the town. It would have brought over a thousand new jobs, many of them long-term, as well as providing a boost to the rental, leisure and retail markets.
I've mentioned the anti-immigrant graffiti appearing here before but there's been more lately. 
One rather good exampleof local graffiti is 'Urbanizacion = corrupcion=crisis'. Not much to argue with there. Most Brits won't consider the graffiti as applying to them, I guess......
Interesting that, unlike France, there has been no apparent growth of right-wing extremist parties. It looks as if Marine Le Pen of the extreme anti-immigrant National Front could knock Sarkozy out of the first-round runoff in the forthcoming Presidential elections.
Could there be such a movement in Spain, I wonder?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Fact is, if you are in a steady job and in receipt of a good income (above say £70k for a family of four) you will not experience hardship. Neither will the poorest of the poor.


Gosh, that would be nice to make. Even if OH and I are full-time teachers in the national system we won't even come close to earning 70k combined. 




> But this Coalition line that we are 'all in this together' is patent nonsense.
> At least Spanish politicians aren't parroting that bulls***.


I'm not sure I agree with you. I'd rather the government here be worried about the people they're theoretically elected to serve, instead of being worried solely about their own power. Rajoy et. al. should get their "butts" in gear and instead of saying taking the easy route and saying that Spain is in a bad spot and it's all the PSOE's fault, they ought to begin to offer and/or support solutions. 




> Could there be such a movement in Spain, I wonder?


Yes. Have you never seen the racist "frente nacional" or "españa 2000" posters? Heck there's a Falange candidate running in local elections in one of the towns I frequent!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

halydia;510670[B said:


> _*]Gosh, that would be nice to make. Even if OH and I are full-time teachers in the national system we won't even come close to earning 70k combined. [/B*_
> ]A married teacher couple with twenty years teaching experience could easily be earning in excess of that amount especially if one or both was a Head of School or Head of Department. Heads of large UK primary schools can earn £50k. Heads of large city comprehensives could be earning over £70k. Some earn six figures.
> Professional salaries are quite high in some sectors in the UK, especially in law, the higher echelons of financial sector IT and parts of the media.
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> ]A married teacher couple with twenty years teaching experience could easily be earning in excess of that amount especially if one or both was a Head of School or Head of Department. Heads of large UK primary schools can earn £50k. Heads of large city comprehensives could be earning over £70k. Some earn six figures.
> Professional salaries are quite high in some sectors in the UK, especially in law, the higher echelons of financial sector IT and parts of the media.
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but that's the UK!!


had you noticed we have our own 'lounge' in Spain now La Tasca
you can discuss UK politics & anything else non-spain related there, to your heart's content


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes, but that's the UK!!
> 
> 
> had you noticed we have our own 'lounge' in Spain now La Tasca
> you can discuss UK politics & anything else non-spain related there, to your heart's content



No...I've been away for a week!
Is it just for posters on this forum? I've looked at the other Lounge a couple of times and thought Thanks but no thanks..
We get a better class of poster here..
But returning to my post..it seems UK salaries are much higher for some professions than here in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> No...I've been away for a week!
> Is it just for posters on this forum? I've looked at the other Lounge a couple of times and thought Thanks but no thanks..
> We get a better class of poster here..
> But returning to my post..it seems UK salaries are much higher for some professions than here in Spain.



Its for Spain, we get the occasional visitors and we can visit other countries "lounges" if we feel so inclined. go and have a look!!!!  

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> No...I've been away for a week!
> Is it just for posters on this forum? I've looked at the other Lounge a couple of times and thought Thanks but no thanks..
> We get a better class of poster here..
> But returning to my post..it seems UK salaries are much higher for some professions than here in Spain.



it's aimed at us lot in Spain

a lot of the other countries have their own lounges, too, but might pop in here now & again

we can visit them if we feel inclined.............


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

note to self................read whole thread before replying - saves repeating jojo!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> note to self................read whole thread before replying - saves repeating jojo!!


LOL, I do the same constantly!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> But returning to my post..it seems UK salaries are much higher for some professions than here in Spain.


And? I know that I'd be paid exponentially more as a starting teacher in the public system in the US than I will here after, oh, 10 to 20 years of experience. It's just the price I... no, we.... pay to live in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

halydia said:


> And? I know that I'd be paid exponentially more as a starting teacher in the public system in the US than I will here after, oh, 10 to 20 years of experience. It's just the price I... no, we.... pay to live in Spain.



To which, like you, I can only reply 'And?'
You asked a question, I replied. My main point is that in Spain just as in the UK and no doubt in the US, the effects of the crisis are not being equally shared....the poorer and the 'squeezed middle' are bearing the brunt whilst the better-off are scarcely affected.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> To which, like you, I can only reply 'And?'
> You asked a question, I replied. My main point is that in Spain just as in the UK and no doubt in the US, the effects of the crisis are not being equally shared....the poorer and the 'squeezed middle' are bearing the brunt whilst the better-off are scarcely affected.


I have to agree with you Mary, we spent a couple of days in Altea over easter hols and the place was buzzing, no sign of bad times and you wonder why until you go down to the marina and see all the huge boats and the parking area filled with expensive cars, you had to pre book to get a meal or wait for three hours to be served, as you say its not the rich who are feeling the pinch


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:focus:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/77397-politics-way-doesnt-work-split-thread.html

We're continuing the thread drift stuff in there now 

Jo xxx


----------

